# Need a 32 GB SD Card for Lumia Phone



## ajayritik (Dec 1, 2015)

My friend wants to buy a 32 GB SD Card for his Lumia phone. 
Wondering which one to go for.
Was almost finalizing this one but saw a negative review and thinking otherwise.
Amazon.in: Buy Samsung Evo+ 32GB Class 10 micro SDHC Card Upto 80 Mbps speed (With adapter) Online at Low Prices in India | Samsung Reviews & Ratings

Kindly advise.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 1, 2015)

Buy the samsung evo +


----------



## satinder (Dec 1, 2015)

sandisk 32GB class 10
red-grey colour


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2015)

^^ +1 to that.

BTW, from what I've heard samsung do not provide any sort of warranty on memory cards even though 5 years warranty written on the pack.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 7, 2015)

Now he needs a 64 GB SD Card.
Any suggestions on brand and any links online which can be trusted?

Mods please rename title from 32 to 64 GB


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 8, 2015)

satinder said:


> sandisk 32GB class 10
> red-grey colour



using this currently on my zf5. 

really fast, compared to my last 4gb class 4. 

get the 64Gb version.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2015)

Also try Strontium Nitro 64GB.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry guys he says 32 GB again. So I will check 32 GB again. Where to get online?


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2015)

amazon, flipkart, snapdeal or ebay.

On FK if you don't mind the Grey and White version it's available at RS. 552 [ app only ] .. seller is WS Retail.


----------



## satinder (Dec 14, 2015)

Data Reading speed:
Grey  white is 48mb/s
Red Grey is 80mb/s
 Choose wisely !


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 14, 2015)

Samsung Evo+ would do the job, its faster than its competitors at its price point(<700)


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2015)

satinder said:


> Data Reading speed:
> Grey  white is 48mb/s
> Red Grey is 80mb/s
> Choose wisely !



Never got that much speed .. I've 16GB version of Red and Grey and 32GB and 64Gb of white and Greay. I think I need to test these with real world copy paste rather than running Crystal disk. As for user exp. recorded using 8mp phone cam FHD on on white and grey and they were recorded absolutely lag free.

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> Samsung Evo+ would do the job, its faster than its competitors at its price point(<700)



It's good but there is no after sales service for samsung memory cards.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> It's good but there is no after sales service for samsung memory cards.



They provide 10 years warranty for what then?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 17, 2015)

Ordered 32 GB Sandisk SD Card.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 20, 2015)

Guys,
I think I read somewhere that above a Class 10, most memory cards give out the same actual speed, because they don't have very good data transfer speeds themselves internally. This applies to phones and Cameras both.
Also, for a Full HD video record and view, a Class 6 card is enough.

I decided to ignore this and go with a 45MB/ sec write speed Sandisk card of 32 GB for my DSLR Canon EOS 600D. Let me be honest.
The best I could achieve on tests on a Laptop, Mobile and the DSLR Canon 600D, was a figure of 23 MB/sec, that was on the laptop, with a single big file. The other two were worse.
On a claimed 100 MB/sec Sandisk 3.0 USB drive in a 3.0 port, the best I could record was a 50MB/ sec (both read speeds).

4K videos mostly with a bitrate of around 50mpbs are no pain either. Its barely double or triple of most fullHD vids. But I agree, that the 4K video supporting or the latest flagship phones may have more capable card readers.

Someone needs to test the new phones and clarify that what would be the ideal minimum class for an ideal cost benefit, because if ultimately we get the same speeds than what's the point paying extra?



*Coming to the topic starter:* I recently purchased the 48MB/ sec MicroSD Sandisk Grey and White.... It came with a Hungama voucher for 40 original MP3 songs to be downloaded over internet (3 months validity). It was from Flipkart.

I think if one prefers original music like me, then its better to go for a Sandisk card right now.


----------



## Tomal (Feb 29, 2016)

Both are good. You can take any of these.


----------

